# /

## onfly

.    .
          .     ,   ,       .     :   ,   .    ,  ,   ,    .     ,  .  ,     , :  ,  .    ,  ,   .
.   ,     .   ,      . -     ,     ...
,  ,  ,    .       .
     ,        ,   .   ?    ,     .  ,   :
         ,     ,   .     : 
   4  ,   ...     , - ,   ,      ,      ,  ,     ,      ,       . 
,    ,   ,  .
   ,   .   ,           ,        .
 ,   - ?  :       , - .     , .       .    : ,    (, ,   ),  ,  ,    (   ),  ...  ,    xy-  . , , , , . ,  ...
  - ?   , -    : , , .      .      : http://www.kharkovforum.com/showthread.php?t=3465599

       ,    
  ,      ...
 ,    " "  ( )      .    :"  ..."
     ,     ?       .
 ,      ,    .   ,    ,   -.    ,      .

----------


## polygraphcvua

?  ,     . .           .   -    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?  ,     . .           .   -    .

    ,    ,   ,   ..     100 .           .   , ,    ,  . ,  .
         ,        ))

----------


## Olga_

, .

----------

